# A mini blog for the mini demons! ♡



## secuono

It'll be a bit out of order, as this first post will be of Kasia's & my first ground driving session!

It went surprisingly well!

Also been months since I've lunged her on a lead, or at all. And we only practiced on the line all of 3-4 times, weeks apart. These are smart girls!!

Anywho, first did some quick line lunging to see where we were. Then moved on to figuring out how to teach ground driving by a greenie, to a greenie. It went great. I need to make a looped rein the right shortness for next time though.

Pics are in order. Some show the stop or a turn, other similar things and then her adjusting her stride to go over the poles w/o touching them, something my gelding refuses to learn! Haha.


----------



## secuono

No backing up yet.


----------



## secuono

I think after Kasia's 2nd or 3rd time, I'll try with Słodka.


----------



## secuono

I have a strong feeling that she's the rare type you could strap a cart to now and do decent! Lol, but we won't, we will drag things and slowly work our way up.

Don't even own a cart or harness yet!

=0

Yes, I did add a modified horse girth extender to their surcingle. Mini size was too small. I assume I'll have the same issue sizing harnesses and carts, lol.


----------



## secuono

Okay, so first attempt to lunge on a line was a bit explosive backwards. Didn't get that on video.

The next time we practiced was a couple weeks later, on Dec 23rd, 2016. They each had slight trouble moving off to the right, but soon got it.

I didn't get video the 3rd session nor the 4th, if there was one. But they did great on the 3rd, never was I trying to control speed, just direction, turns and stops.

First post above was the first time I asked Kasia to slow to a walk or down from her wild canter to a trot. She got it quickly!

Anywho, here are Dec 23rd pics. Hopefully in order.


----------



## secuono

Some more-


----------



## secuono

Last ones-


----------



## secuono

I'll have to come back to update with a date for this.

I set up some funky stuff for them to walk through. Kasia followed me around while I put it together, so safe to say she wasn't phased in the least! But the other two needed some coaxing.


----------



## secuono

Will need to update a date for this, too.

Working with Kasia on abrupt directional changes and stops. Just once alone.

Using the gelding as distraction and to keep moving, ignoring him.

Also worked on gelding staying put while I asked Kasia only to move.


----------



## secuono

Sorry, this one is out of order.

On July 30th, 2017.

To test reactions to the surcingle.

Słodka bucked and bolted a tiny bit, but I missed it, so not on film. =/

Then in the pen moving freely, no issues.


----------



## secuono

Some time in either Dec 2016 or Jan 2017.

Group lunging. Did this a lot, first in the small pen, then this large one.

Here, they did very well walking & trotting together, turning together and stopping together!


----------



## secuono

Jan 10th, 2016

Working on leading, backing up, yielding bum n shoulder.


----------



## secuono

July last year, we bought the land next door. I tried to introduce them to the pond....


----------



## secuono

Soon after the pond failure, the old place flooded!

We all had a blast!


----------



## secuono

A few more...


----------



## secuono

I enjoy placing things on her....because she just doesn't care.


----------



## secuono

Couple years ago, it snowed a ton!


----------



## secuono

Second time ground driving.

Did some backing up, too.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Guess what arrived??


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Need to add a couple holes in a few spots and figure out where the neck strap is supposed to go on this particular harness, neck or attach to saddle. Hmm...

Had the bridle on, but it doesn't quite fit, maybe if I shape it back to not smushed, she didn't care about the blinders.

Anywho, she had beyond no reaction or care about it.

You can clearly see the concern, fear and confusion by all the bucking and blind racing!!


----------



## secuono

Messed with this blasted thing until it sort of fit....We both hate it, lol.

Also added some holes on the harness, fits a bit better now.


----------



## KLJcowgirl

I'm pretty sure this is the same harness my uncle sent me home with my cart. I do agree... I very much dislike the bridle, but it's nice to know I have a back up if I need. I do use the saddle from this harness along with the back strap and crupper. Seems to be of good quality and should last.

I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## PintoPalLover

Don't you hate trying to figure out those bridles ?? ! It does help when you have a horse that's good about it though !


----------



## secuono

Lol, she happily took the bit at least. She loves to gnaw on things.

But that mess up top, would have to shave her bangs clean off to get that mess to fit. Too thick of hair to braid and I won't thin it, it's too cute.


----------



## KLJcowgirl

I've put Miss May's forelock in a bun before haha turns out pretty cute! But she has less than yours does. Maybe two buns!? haha


----------



## secuono

Decided to line lunge the two, been a bit too long, lol.

Kasia did decent.

Słodka had trouble, but her twirls were flawless. Twirls is where I loop the long lead around the butt and back past the head, give a tug and they do a full turn. She did a very fluid, soft turn, others were rough and stiff even.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

I was right, she was born with a cart already attached to her! ♡

So fat her belly pulled it...lol


----------



## secuono

First time being crosstied or tied at all. No issues.

=)


----------



## jeanniecogan

boy i just found this and i thoroughly enjoyed going through it all. keep up the good work.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Trying to figure out who I talked to about end caps and a singletree attachment + the tree for my cart. Can't figure out where the email went and who I talked to. Wanted to order the parts. =/


----------



## secuono

Darn, doesn't show right....

https://youtu.be/7RjrBiFKjWk

It's a video of Kasia doing a trick.


----------



## secuono

Here we go, worked more on nose tap w/verbal and my hand going around to cue her to Twirl yesterday. Two video clips from today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x1XV2Ke2G8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxqok-0dxDo


----------



## secuono

Ordered the singletree!


----------



## secuono

One or both minis will be going to a playday, first time off the farm! 

Absolute chaos or will they behave?


----------



## secuono

Not a single wrong step!!

Also indifferent to meeting new horses who were hanging over the fences. 

They didn't really want to work, lunge, so that will be something super tricky to work on with them being an hour away.


----------



## Cayuse

Love the bubble picture.


----------



## secuono

It arrived! 

Just need to get a bit that can drill through the metal pipe.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Drilled holes for the singletree and test fitted it. Bolts are too short, hah. But holes lined up, thank goodness!!


----------



## secuono

Got longer and stronger bolts.

Also ground drove Kasia pulling the cart!


----------



## secuono

Ponied Slodka off my gelding this morning, first time ever, she did well!


----------



## secuono

Took Slodka with us this time!

She did not want to load either time, lol.

She didn't like the goat. 

She had a gay ol' time telling the mini gelding what to do.

Basically a great time. ?


----------



## secuono

Sold the harness and the cart is for sale. PM me if you want to buy the cart.
Going to just focus on my geldings and once they are solid, maybe then I'll pick up mini carting again. 
So this thread is kind of on pause for, most likely, a few years, if not a lot longer.


----------



## Sam

secuono said:


> Jan 10th, 2016
> 
> Working on leading, backing up, yielding bum n shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 36011
> View attachment 36012
> View attachment 36013
> View attachment 36014
> View attachment 36015
> View attachment 36016
> View attachment 36017



I mostly lurk, but loved seeing the photos in this post. The sky and the horse and you are dramatic.


----------



## secuono

Just some more recent pics of them being horses. Nothing exciting.


----------



## Sam

Those are really nice looking horses. I love the rolling pasture land they have to live in. I am partial to that 2nd photo that shows the shadows as they face each other.


----------



## secuono

Been many months since I worked with Kasia. Ground drove her the other day after two others and working with her was like taking a break. Lol
She did great until the end, when the herd went right and I said left. But she got over it quickly and we got to the gate to untack.


----------



## secuono

Minis pulled a barrel today.
Slodka's first time pulling anything at all & she did fabulous. She, finally, seems mentally ready to start training for the cart.
Kasia's first time pulling a barrel, but she pulls a cart. She's like a good dog that is willing to try anything for its master. No lead on her, not needed. I could strap a fire breathing lizard to her back & she'd be all like "okay, and?" without a care.


----------



## secuono

The other day, we worked with a pop gun for the first time.
Slodka was left to decide when she was ready, like usual. Kasia followed me like a puppy, unfazed.


----------



## secuono

I stumbled upon a picture of an obstacle just for minis!

So, since I still have plastic pallets not in use, I set something up that same night!

If this was permanent, it more than one quick session, I would of added rubber to them. They're slick! 
Add rubber mats!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

And here is the inspiration picture!


----------



## secuono

The best mini mare award goes to my girl, hands down. =P


----------



## secuono

Changed tubes & tires on the mini cart!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

They're doing so well! What a fun time you are all having. Did you put Slime in the tubes?


----------



## secuono

I've finally found something that disturbs my poor Kasia!
New neighbor's dog(s) were barking up a storm! Which made my LGD bark & pace, making Flugi spaz out around the arena, making Kasia forget her schooling & be terribly distracted!
It was all a discombobulated mess...
What's a straight line, how do turns work, standing still doesn't make sense any longer & so on...
But there's still a stop, just no stand afterwards. Lol. No bolt, no stupidity, so that's good.
No ride, though, her head was far too high in the clouds! Lol

Started out like usual, following like a pup...


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Słodka has never practiced any cart work nor ground driving. She was a bit confused about the weird blue thing following her, but she was a big, brave girl & did great!


----------



## secuono

Hot, sweaty, roach cut time!
Going to wash & make more bracelets!


----------



## HersheyMint

Very Nice!


----------



## secuono

Ordered clippers & an extra blade. Going to clean up their manes with it & redo Oreo's body clip I did with hand shears. 




Manes are being washed & dried today.


----------



## Cayuse

I thought Oreo looked like you did him with shears. He's such a cute little man.


----------



## secuono

Cayuse said:


> I thought Oreo looked like you did him with shears. He's such a cute little man.


Nothing phases him!
I don't know why they said he was a little hellion, he's so zen!


----------



## secuono

Słodka went to a new home.


----------



## secuono

Pictures!


----------



## secuono

Made my own nylon harness for Kasia & a rope cinch breastcollar. 
Once I have the funds, I'll get her a Chimacum Tack collar set to swap her to. 
Added square U...thingies, to better hold things in place instead of praying wrapping would be enough. 
Working on a super easy clip n go system. Thus the neck collar!


----------



## secuono

Fog machine


----------



## secuono

She used to refuse to step on it. Decided to practice, except she suddenly hopped on as if it never was a problem.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

It seems like these pics I never uploaded to here. Weird.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Slippery or not, trusts enough to do as asked & I back her off before it gets dicey.
Need to find something that sticks to aluminum and adds better traction than tiny ribs...


----------



## Kelly

She totally trusts you! Whatever you come up with will be perfect!!


----------



## Thistlebee

secuono said:


> Slippery or not, trusts enough to do as asked & I back her off before it gets dicey.
> Need to find something that sticks to aluminum and adds better traction than tiny ribs...




I bought a rubber mat from Tractor Supply and used that on my ramp! I put the round nub side down and my girls walk right up it. I also have safety grip/anti slip tape that might work too! You can get it at most home improvement stores.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

I regret selling Słodka, they know I'll buy her back. Hoping that they do contact me if they choose to do so, I'll even pay more.
Who would of thought selling a horse that you've had for so long would be so impossible...


I've been looking for new projects to bring home.

I found an ad of a mini, no pics, very sparce, sent an email. Replies were empty, but I decided to send my # in case they were having trouble with email.

A picture of her & dad showed up and some info. Messages were very short. Then it snowed...

Several days later, scheduled to pickup, but info given had me worried it was a scam or I'd be kidnapped. Decided to risk it, what the hell-o, ya only live once!

Met a nice elderly lady who lost husband and another family member recently, she led me to them and then we hurled mini into the crittermobile!

She's never been haltered or led or anything, freshly weaned as I drove away. The weaning part is the same as Słodka, she was 4mo when I took her home and had a cow about it. So did this mini!

DOB July 1st, 2021, 27 weeks old, 6.75 months. Dad is the dark one with white markings 27" tall. Mom is a max sabino w/blue eyes 30" tall.

Miss Moo ran over, which surprised me. Both moomoos were very curious.
Banana LGD gave kisses.
Mr LGD knows horses kick n bite, so he gave space as she leaned over.





Trying to unload...a little petrified n sticky, but got her out.



Mr LGD



Banana LGD. Because she's yellow, lol.



Moos, Zim & Zelda trying to get a sniff.



Like all my other baby horses, no interest in pellet feed.






I'm still thinking of a name. Something space related, stardust or idk. She's not a project, though.


----------



## Kelly

Awe! She is so cute! Sweet story. Nova? Venus? Galaxy?


----------



## secuono

Another one-
Andromeda


----------



## JFNM miniatures

Other suggestions: 
- Astra (personally my favorite)
- Celestial
-Luna
-Polaris
- Stella


----------



## LostandFound

Wait, wasn't the andromeda strain a book about an alien virus that killed a bunch of people? She is adorable though. Love that color!


----------



## HersheyMint

Congratulations on your new minis!


----------



## Dickel

Nice color with the dark face and socks. Never a bad age to start training. I will be watching her learn.


----------



## secuono

Mud machine!
Had to adjust some things to get her outta it. Need to find where the rest of them are to cover the middle gap of gravel.






First leg touchies & look how small her hooves are!
They need work, but look how teeny!


----------



## secuono

Since she's supposed to be a keeper, I realized that it should be Polish. Some don't really change or sound awful. 

English to Polish 
Galaxy, galaktyka
Moon, księżyc
Celestial, niebiański
Solar, słoneczny
Star, gwiazda

Still considering the English words.

Google "English to Polish" to hear them.


----------



## secuono

Dickel said:


> Nice color with the dark face and socks. Never a bad age to start training. I will be watching her learn.



What color do you think she is?
Black?
I see very sparse white. Can't wait to see what she sheds out to look like.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Marsha Cassada

Silver dapple? Don't they sometimes have a dark face? This was one I had, before and after clipping. He was considered a silver dapple pinto.


----------



## secuono

When do you know true eye color?
I thought they were brown, but saw some blue today. 
Is it leftover baby blues?






Dewormed, went easy enough, the actual tubing. The catching, easy, the grab, not so much. She immediately sets back and ends up sitting. But then she stood still.  Lots to work on as she grows. 


Also, caught them napping together! The cuteness!!


----------



## Kelly

My vote would be black, maybe brown, bay? I don’t see any white points on her to make her a silver dapple. My blue eye boys have had bright blue eyes from the beginning. They didn’t change to blue.


My 2 silver dapples vs the black in the middle:


----------



## HersheyMint

Cuteness overload!! If there is such a thing as to much cuteness. I love all the pics!


----------



## secuono

Found seller on FB. Looks like she was actually born April 25th. Mom pic & newborn pic.
Is she actually palomino or something?


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

No fear


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

She might follow me into the water in spring...


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

She's afraid of my barncat 





Baby curls!




Nosy, greedy sheep!
They can't see your teeny ears, missy!


----------



## secuono

So, Kasia was being a turd during feeding. Not wanting to stand out there and shoo her off all winter, I went looking for another newbie's age.
Ended up finding two for a very low price. Kinda a no brainer!
Kasia is out with the boys again & newbie has 11mo friends & they all have names.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Kelly

Wait?! So you got more new ponies!? Lucky! I can’t see their names, it’s blurry, HELP!!

What are you going to do with them?? Besides snuggle them?? 

OMG! You are making me want some new ponies too!! 

I have to go search craiglist now!!….


----------



## secuono

Kelly said:


> Wait?! So you got more new ponies!? Lucky! I can’t see their names, it’s blurry, HELP!!
> 
> What are you going to do with them?? Besides snuggle them??
> 
> OMG! You are making me want some new ponies too!!
> 
> I have to go search craiglist now!!….


Andromeda, Gwiazda & Galaktyka.

5hr round trip to PA! The price was unbeatable. Was looking for just one, but couldn't pass up such a deal. Also, since it was the both of them, they did excellent in the van. Not a single peep or freakout at all.

Galaktyka is the first one posted about, 7mo.
Andromeda & Gwiazda are half sisters, 11.25mo. Both bay, darker is a day younger and a little taller, more laid back. Other is a bay roan with long toes we need to work on, very spirited and will fling her butt at you for scritches.


----------



## secuono




----------



## HersheyMint

How wonderful is that!! Congratulations on your new babies


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

New bale today and friend stopped by.


----------



## secuono

Today was mani-pedi day for the triplets.
Andromeda didn't need a halter to pick out her fronts, but we did roam off into the distance. 
Galaktyka has never had her feet messed with, so she had a meltdown. She needs some work on her hinds, but they can wait until she's more comfortable with the process. She also doesn't know how to lead, so it was a big day for her.
Gwiazda supposedly had her feet worked on before, but she had a little meltdown as well. Her toes were long, so she needed a trim. She shouldn't be tripping as much now. She's also the nosey one trying to "help" while working on Galaktyka.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## Taz

They are wonderful and so much fun for you to have them around. Are they all keepers?


----------



## secuono

Taz said:


> They are wonderful and so much fun for you to have them around. Are they all keepers?



Plan to keep one of the three. Leaning towards Gwiazda now. She's sassy, super curious & seems to want to please. I like that she wants to be all up in my business, has to learn when to skedaddle, though. Lol
Andromeda is very mellow, accepts loving no problem, but is also fine doing her own thing. Seems very stable. 
Galaktyka is very shy, especially after being on the lead or held, but will get over it. Still comes over to say hello. She's smart, they're all smart, minis are always smart as whips!


----------



## Kelly

Ok. *This is a serious question.* How do you not get attached and want to keep them all?? I have often thought I would buy a couple, get them trained, and then find them good homes.…not to really make money, but just to help some out and as a fun little hobby. But MY problem is getting attached. How do you avoid this? The few that I have trained and sold I miss terribly. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!! SERIOUSLY?? How do you do it??

ETA: I have the space, the time, the money… I just have an issue with selling… HELP!!


----------



## secuono

Kelly said:


> Ok. *This is a serious question.* How do you not get attached and want to keep them all?? I have often thought I would buy a couple, get them trained, and then find them good homes.…not to really make money, but just to help some out and as a fun little hobby. But MY problem is getting attached. How do you avoid this? The few that I have trained and sold I miss terribly. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!! SERIOUSLY?? How do you do it??
> 
> ETA: I have the space, the time, the money… I just have an issue with selling… HELP!!



I sold my Słodka, 100% regret and would pay more for her return. Keeping a close tab on her. Hoping they want to sell her back to me. 

My other projects have been adults and Ive kept 2yrs or less, so, it hasn't been the same as sweet little babies. 

Idk how this will go with the 3 girls. I'm assuming that the best fit will be the one that I keep and then carefully find new homes for the other two. When they know how to ride n drive, they should find decent homes. 

But I still worry about Flugi & Oreo. Flugi is at some place for disadvantaged kids, on FB, so I check in occasionally. Oreo & Słodka went to a private home, so I check sale ads all over, because I'm paranoid about them being dumped. 

Heck, even the older 15h mare I had 10yrs ago, that didn't work at all, I still wonder about.

Idk, maybe you never really get over it?

With my sheep and past rabbits, it wasn't that hard. We don't connect to them anywhere near as much as we do with horses! You don't put your life in their hands, like you do a horse!


----------



## HersheyMint

My horses have all been forever keepers. I can't part


----------



## secuono

I couldn't find the new girls this morning...






Oh, there they are!


----------



## HersheyMint

So cute Looks like the sheep by the fence wants to be friends.


----------



## secuono

Let in the others to meet the newbies. 

Phoenix hardly cared, so just one pic.



Dune didn't pay attention to the roan mini. Mostly ignored the 7mo mini. But had an interest in the darker, taller mini.


----------



## Cayuse

I didn't know you had three new ones! I missed that! I thought it was just one ! ETA: just found that the previous page of your thread was not loading for me, that explains the mystery. Good luck with the newbies, love the video of the butt scratch, my Cappy does the same thing.


----------



## secuono

Started to snow again.


----------



## secuono

Andromeda has a thing for the Woofer today.


----------



## secuono

They've gained some topline!


----------



## secuono

Looking like drowned rats, but actually dry!


----------



## secuono

For some reason, I didn't expect this problem...
Luckily, grass will start growing in a month...or two...
Free access to hay bale and daily pelleted feed, but a pig is a pig, even if it looks like a horse!





Yes, the Corriedale ewe is taller than they are!


----------



## secuono

They weren't able to jump this the first day. Had to hoist them over to get out. But the 2nd day, they had figured it out.
Super funny, because sheep much shorter than them, were bouncing over it like it wasn't there. 
But it needs to be much higher to free feed. Might not happen.


----------



## secuono

The jump is still tricky for some. Three ways to do it!



Stepping over, front n back...




A proper leap over.




Good start with a front jump, but then total fail in the back..lol


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Moved critters around. Put pallets w/mats down around the big trough. Then a 5gal bucket on a pallet, they really are awful at lifting those legs!


----------



## secuono

They hate horse treats. Lol


----------



## secuono

Looks like the other sister was also taught to show butt to get scritches.


----------



## secuono

Two have learned to step up with front feet so far.


----------



## secuono

A bit of mutual grooming


----------



## secuono

Andromeda is a bossy girl





"Maybe this one is nicer?"


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Got a bike
Everyone, except my old gelding, mobbed me. Lol
Then the half sisters & Kasia followed me out as I rode on the track. 
Sorry pics are awful, I'll try a helmet cam next time.


----------



## secuono

Spotted the last mini stepping up to use the pallet, but didn't catch it on camera. But I did catch my big guy deciding that he needed a booster step...


----------



## secuono

This sort of fits, but also is kinda interesting & maybe you all would want to see. 
He turns 6 years old in June, but suddenly, he's trying to clack like a wee baby! Seeing the actual babies do it has reminded him of that useless option. 
Andromeda reacted to Dunie pawing at Phoenix, she's fine & it even caught Dunie off guard when she spooked. Lol.


----------



## secuono

Andromeda now stands on the pallets w/o issue. 
Everyone else, not so much.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## kimbalina

Such a busy, dynamic herd!


----------



## secuono

Two of them went for a little swim. Lol


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

secuono said:


> This sort of fits, but also is kinda interesting & maybe you all would want to see.
> He turns 6 years old in June, but suddenly, he's trying to clack like a wee baby! Seeing the actual babies do it has reminded him of that useless option.
> Andromeda reacted to Dunie pawing at Phoenix, she's fine & it even caught Dunie off guard when she spooked. Lol.
> View attachment 46262




So, I found out more info on the clacking and its not what most think it means. Except it makes more sense than what this info is saying, so...lol.

Clacking has a new/different definition & belief as to why it happens vs what most tend to say it means.

See pics for more info. 

It is not a "do not hurt me/I submit" behavior, but a nervous horse trying to comfort itself in the situation. 

Not sure I fully accept that yet, doesn't seem to fully fit. Idk. 
Either way, it's similar to the licking/chewing horses sometimes do when you work them. That means the horse experienced stress and is currently trying to come down from it and relax. You never purposfully want to make a horse do this, as it just shows you've pushed too hard and fast, causing stress. But probably a PSA for a separate post.

"Might induce aggression" (in the other horse it is clacking at)"! What?? More interesting! More disbelief!


----------



## Taz

Interesting but I agree, I'm not completely sold on it.


----------



## secuono

Wind won. Baby minis didn't mind much!


----------



## HersheyMint

Wow! I'm glad all are ok. We are beginning our windy weather here.


----------



## secuono

HersheyMint said:


> Wow! I'm glad all are ok. We are beginning our windy weather here.



The other one is ruined.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## HersheyMint

secuono said:


> View attachment 46430
> View attachment 46431
> View attachment 46432
> View attachment 46433
> View attachment 46434





secuono said:


> View attachment 46430
> View attachment 46431
> View attachment 46432
> View attachment 46433
> View attachment 46434


A pretty view


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## Kelly

Can’t wait till you clip that little one and she what colors she has hiding under all that fur!


----------



## secuono

Kelly said:


> Can’t wait till you clip that little one and she what colors she has hiding under all that fur!




Haha. Oh, you'll be waiting awhile, then. As I don't clip.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Forgot, the 12th & 13th were Gwiazda's & Galaktyka's first birthday!


----------



## secuono

Tried brushing them yesterday, but none of them are blowing their coats yet.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Got the hotwire up to teach the babies respect!
Can't let them out until they stop ignoring all fencing completely. Lol.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Bridle path trim day!
Well, for one and half for another, but none for the last. Lol


----------



## secuono

Some fun time today.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## Marsha Cassada

Haha! They like tarp play!


----------



## HersheyMint

A kick up your heels and hide and seek play day


----------



## secuono

Helping out with new sheep fencing.


----------



## secuono

Look at the fear, the blind panick!!
Lol


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Had a contractor out, they escorted him out of their field.


----------



## secuono

Let everyone together yesterday for a day. 
Babies still aren't respecting the hot wire.
So, I bought a hefty energizer.


----------



## secuono

Whoops, HD got stepped on.


----------



## secuono

Set up a practice area, same as the track, but tiny.
If no escapes and grass is eaten down, I'll let them out onto the track, too.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## MaryFlora

Beautiful! A happy herd in their paradise!


----------



## secuono

The sisters slipped out, so everyone is locked up. 
Will put out the 3 older ones later today. Rest will stay locked up. 
Might let Galaktyka out with the older ones, since she was happily napping with Kasia & Phoenix, instead of living like a wanted criminal!


----------



## MaryFlora

What is it about horses and the other side of the fence?!


----------



## secuono

MaryFlora said:


> What is it about horses and the other side of the fence?!



Best part is that they didn't even damage the fence! Not a wire out of place, not grounded out, not stretched! Lol


----------



## secuono

Let the oldies out & also let Galaktyka out with them.

The sisters freaked, as they do. I missed it, but one of them hurled herself at the panel gate and dragged it backwards by 3ft. 

Will they still be inside?
Will Galaktyka still be on the track?
Find out on the next episode of The Mini Demons!!


----------



## MaryFlora

What? How can you leave us hanging like that?! I hate cliffhangers!


----------



## secuono

They stayed where I had left them yesterday!
No pic of Galaktyka, as they were wandering the track.

Llama or horse??


----------



## secuono




----------



## MaryFlora

Success! Llama or horse…?


----------



## secuono

Day two. They're still where I left them.


----------



## secuono

Day 3 is day one for back together on track.

I did find a break in the fence this morning, before letting them together. A deer or a mini, who knows!


----------



## secuono

Fences ting when they're grounded out. With a strong energizer, you can hear it almost anywhere on the line. I heard it right next to the energizer, then walked 800+ feet to where it grounded out.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

All the tiny & big monsters are contained & together this morning!
*phew*

Started working on extending the track, so I really need them to stay put!


----------



## secuono

Still being good


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Everyone is still successfully contained. 
Yesterday, I saw the babies racing up n down the track, but didn't have my phone.


----------



## MaryFlora

A pretty herd! Is your little horse wearing earmuffs? So cute! That is terrific they are figuring out there is no place like home! 

By the way, secuono, you look very cool and comfortable! I’m guessing you have been having some warm weather?


----------



## secuono

MaryFlora said:


> A pretty herd! Is your little horse wearing earmuffs? So cute! That is terrific they are figuring out there is no place like home!
> 
> By the way, secuono, you look very cool and comfortable! I’m guessing you have been having some warm weather?



Galaktyka & Gwiazda wore the muffs. Andromeda is still poll shy. Her personality is less friendly/curious than the others. I also see her trying to be the boss mare, but it's not going well, lol. She's a bit stubborn, which matches her head shape, kinda looks like a mule's. 

Horribly humid, 80F. But my koi pond's water is still too cold to jump into.  I'll never understand how others are able to wear suits and ride in this weather. I'd pass out no matter how much water I'd drink.


----------



## secuono

Well...

Sisters got out.

Tossed them back. 

Andromeda got out.


Andromeda is the problem.
She escaped the 2nd time when I was out there & caught her. Sister was where she was supposed to be. No fence damage. 

Left her alone in a different paddock.


----------



## secuono

So, I let the sisters back in...
Then a short while later, I went outside & found Andromeda on the wrong side, freaking out.

Caught her and put her in a paddock by herself.
I'm not sure why she keeps escaping, but I can't have her teaching her sister to also do it!
Pic of said criminal in her jail cell.


----------



## secuono

This morning, Andromeda is still in her paddock & her sister is still on the track being good.


----------



## secuono

Hot, humid, sweaty....

Broke out the clippers!

But they're wet, so...
Couldn't do a lot.

Gwiazda didn't want her neck's right side clipped when I was on her level, but standing, leaning over her magically made it OK!

Galaktyka didn't want her neck's left side done until her right side was done. Lol. Started on her back first, until she believed it was okay and felt nice. 

Andromeda is still separated, so I didn't try her. Too sweaty any way. 

Most of their necks got shaved, even if you can't see it. Going to braid their manes later today.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Andromeda had her first partial clipping.
Other two got the rest clipped off.
Then 2 others got bad butt hearts. Lol


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Andromeda had her first trailer loading session yesterday. Took 12min with treats. She doesn't do well with lead/poll pressure.
Today, it took less than 2min.

Pics are all in order for the following posts. We hopped off, turned and got back on a 2nd time before being done for the day. 2nd time only took a min or two.


----------



## secuono

Galaktyka took 10min and needed pressure n release to learn. Food was pointless.


----------



## secuono

Gwiazda took just 7min to load. A mix of food & pressure/release.


----------



## secuono

Kasia grew!! 
She's 38 inches now!
Why! 


Babies are 30-31" in comparison.


----------



## secuono

Andromeda loves to dust bathe in dirt like a chicken! Her coat is full of dirt, add 94F temps and she turned it into mud. But I got most of the hair clipped off, had to get a new blade. 
Then she got a little practice being hard tied, since she enjoys setting back.
After that, a quick mani-pedi & last, I tried to load her up. She went into the trailer instantly, like a good little horse!


----------



## secuono

Andromeda hopped in like an old pro.


----------



## HersheyMint

I just practiced loading my two last week. I don't trailer mine, so I practice a few times a year. I wish I had nice trails like some of you post. 
I'm glad it went so smoothly for you.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

What're we digging for??
Oh, a rock...


----------



## secuono




----------



## Kelly

I LOVE the tutu!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Found a fawn, Kasia wanted to sniff it all over.


----------



## HersheyMint

I hope the fawn is ok I heard deer are communion and another doe will take feeding it Mom can’t. I hope it finds its herd


----------



## minihorse

secuono said:


> Found a fawn, Kasia wanted to sniff it all over.


Fawn ok? It must be between three to four months old.


----------



## secuono

minihorse said:


> Fawn ok? It must be between three to four months old.



That seems way too old.
I went towards the dog as soon as he started barking. Fawn tried to run away after a few minutes of being barked at. Dog flipped it by nose, but no teeth. He would of gutted it if I hadn't come investigate & picked it up from him. Besides being scared stiff, it seemed fine after I put it behind the gate. Wasn't there the next morning.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

secuono said:


> View attachment 47480


"What kinds of pets do you have?"

"I have ponies, and mini horses, and a TuTuTurkey."


----------



## secuono

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> "What kinds of pets do you have?"
> 
> "I have ponies, and mini horses, and a TuTuTurkey."



Don't forget the tutu wearing sheep & saddle pad wearing moo!


----------



## minihorse

secuono said:


> That seems way too old.
> I went towards the dog as soon as he started barking. Fawn tried to run away after a few minutes of being barked at. Dog flipped it by nose, but no teeth. He would of gutted it if I hadn't come investigate & picked it up from him. Besides being scared stiff, it seemed fine after I put it behind the gate. Wasn't there the next morning.


Good, you saved it. Do you see them around very often?


----------



## secuono

minihorse said:


> Do you see them
> 
> Good, you saved it. Do you see them around very often?



They have their babies here yearly.
And I see adults almost daily all around my farm.
They're always breaking my track fence.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Only problem is the constant trespassing by hunters to kill them....
I have tons of signs up, but they don't care.


----------



## minihorse

secuono said:


> Only problem is the constant trespassing by hunters to kill them....
> I have tons of signs up, but they don't care.


Wow, there really are lots of them and hunting is truly a concern. Do you have trail cameras in your farm?


----------



## HersheyMint

I love your pics. How scary to have hunters so close to you. What type of deer are they? We have mule deer in the hills close to us.


----------



## minihorse

Can they just shoot anywhere?


----------



## secuono

minihorse said:


> Wow, there really are lots of them and hunting is truly a concern. Do you trail cameras in your farm?



I have two, but no luck catching them on it. 



HersheyMint said:


> I love your pics. How scary to have hunters so close to you. What type of deer are they? We have mule deer in the hills close to us.



I wouldn't mind them if they didn't trespass. Makes me worry they'll shoot my horses/sheep/dogs and pretend they thought they were deer. 
They're white-tailed deer. 





minihorse said:


> Can they just shoot anywhere?



No. And only allowed to hunt them during the correct season. 
I think it's 100ft from a road and on land that they have permission to hunt on.


----------



## secuono




----------



## HersheyMint

That is scary I would worry about them shooting your animals also. It looks like you have many acres to patrol. I hope you don't see hunters often


----------



## secuono

Takes 5min to feed now. =)


----------



## minihorse

secuono said:


> Takes 5min to feed now. =)



Brilliant! That quick?


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

minihorse said:


> Brilliant! That quick?



Yep. Maybe 4min if the hay cooperates & I'm not fighting to pull hay out. Lol


----------



## minihorse

secuono said:


> View attachment 47879
> View attachment 47880
> View attachment 47881


Cute moments. Are they that close?


----------



## secuono

So, Kasia's head grew??
Had to move up a size on all. Luckily, they stayed on.
Bay mini was afraid of putting on her first fly mask & removing it later.


----------



## secuono

Brought home my Skelehorse & Skelepony!
The baby minis were not phased in the least.
Minis are so fearless.


----------



## secuono

Van loading practice. 
Galaktyka is still setting back, rearing, throwing hissy fits. Lol. Oddly enough, she learns best from pressure & release. Showing her how & luring with food never works. You'd die out there before she'd even try.



Kasia hates the treats, but food is how she learns. Lol



Gwiazda has to be shown how to do something, plus a little food & pressure. Placing a foot up, repeatedly, and she figured out the rest.


----------



## secuono

Brushing the shorties, too.


----------



## HersheyMint

secuono said:


> Van loading practice.
> Galaktyka is still setting back, rearing, throwing hissy fits. Lol. Oddly enough, she learns best from pressure & release. Showing her how & luring with food never works. You'd die out there before she'd even try.
> View attachment 48297
> 
> 
> Kasia hates the treats, but food is how she learns. Lol
> View attachment 48296
> 
> 
> Gwiazda has to be shown how to do something, plus a little food & pressure. Placing a foot up, repeatedly, and she figured out the rest.
> View attachment 48295


They did good. This must not of been the first time?


----------



## secuono

HersheyMint said:


> They did good. This must not of been the first time?


Not for Kasia. She hates jumping, she'd prefer stairs. Lol
But it was for the younger two. Before, a few days of trailer loading awhile ago, but this is a real jump in vs 6 inches step up.


----------



## HersheyMint

secuono said:


> Not for Kasia. She hates jumping, she'd prefer stairs. Lol
> But it was for the younger two. Before, a few days of trailer loading awhile ago, but this is a real jump in vs 6 inches step up.


Well done.


----------



## secuono

The mattress came out again!


----------



## secuono

Wasn't expecting her to do it, and without anything to boot!


----------



## minihorse

secuono said:


> The mattress came out again!





secuono said:


> Wasn't expecting her to do it, and without anything to boot!


They're so adorable and proud. What's the mattress brand?


----------



## secuono

Galaktyka has found a home. He was so excited & happy, like a kid in a candy shop.


----------



## secuono

4 butts feels much more manageable.


----------



## secuono

Working on tying. Don't want her pawing apart the van, nor setting back once in there.
Did really well, phone cut out early.


----------



## secuono

Cleared out a spot to hard tie!
I then proceeded to forget about her.  Was cleaning up brush across the way. Finished & came back to her just waiting nicely. Based on the pine needles, she didn't dance around, didn't paw, nothing. 
Guess it's time to go on a trip in the van!


----------



## secuono

Went on a bike ride, two girls followed me.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Ponies went out for the winter


----------



## kimbalina

I love seeing your herd… It reminds me of where Apaché was when I bought him. He was in a 27 acre paddock with 6 other horses… a totally cohesive, relaxed, friendly herd where he was very much treated as equal amongst much bigger horses. I feel sad everytime I think of the friendships and bonds he had that we stole from him. Dear lovely boy. He’s been through so much!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Construction happening this week, so they're locked up and sharing.


----------

